# Growing with T5 flourescents



## RickyBobby (Jul 24, 2008)

First time groing with a sun system T5 set up, any tips or tricks?


----------



## King Bud (Jul 24, 2008)

Keep the canopy as level as possible. Tie the ladies down, chop their heads off, maybe poison them with some Bushmaster.. ANYTHING to keep it all level.

It'll drive you nuts if you don't. 

Best of luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't recommend flowering with a T5.


----------



## punkrocktoker (Jul 25, 2008)

i have seen some very impressive scrog grows using t5's.it dont think it will be very dense but you can diffenetly flower under a t5 system.
search it on google and you will see what people can do these systems.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 25, 2008)

punkrocktoker said:
			
		

> i have seen some very impressive scrog grows using t5's.it dont think it will be very dense but you can diffenetly flower under a t5 system.
> search it on google and you will see what people can do these systems.


 
Sure you can flower with them but will never get the results of a HPS


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 25, 2008)

Do a vertical grow instead of horizontal.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 25, 2008)

They work well for veg but get a HID unit for flower.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 25, 2008)

I have use t5 to start with seeding leave light on for 24/7 you will get better result, with energy saving cost keep it under 1 inch from the flo light, I use 7 seeding pots per one tube, it works,  i have 2 t5, i use it to start growing it as back up for more female to replace my next males in other indoor if they do have males!!  if not,  I will put them outside  and go on.. but but to flower and stressing the buds, you do need HPS, or you will get none or little buds,  or take it outside when it ready to flower


----------



## King Bud (Jul 25, 2008)

I've only ever used T5s for flowering, so it's impossible for me to compare. Note, everyone I've ever heard of with experience with both, thinks HPS is better, no contest.

That being said, if you're using T5s for flowering, it's probably because you're short of space (possibly making HPS unfeasible), or you're still saving up for HPS.

My bud was plenty dense. The major issue I noticed, was that past several inches from the top of the canopy, the buds would thin out. Definitely got some large and fine top buds, but the lower branches gave scraggly leafier buds.


----------

